# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  نحوه ی ساخت یک فاکتور در Crystal Report

## hdv212

سلام .. خسته نباشید
من میخواستم از Crystal Report توی دات نت استفاده کنم. منتها اشکالاتی توی این قسمت دارم مثلا وقتی میخوام توی گزارش یا همون فاکتور، یه فیلد هم اضافه بشه به نام ردیف که تعداد کالاها رو نشون بده و در آخر فاکتور هم جمع مقادیر رت بنویسه و تاریخ بزنه و .... البته خودم میتونم اینها رو به صورت دستی از کد بهش بدم ولی میخوام ببینم منطقی ترین راه کدومه ...
و اینکه چطوری اون فیلد ردیف رو به جدولم توی کریستال ریپورت اضافه کنم ؟؟
مرسی ....
بای

----------


## reza_rad

در مورد ردیف:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=record+number

----------

